# Auto-Aufkleber



## Wugli (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. Ich bin der Lehrling in einem Betrieb. Wir wollen uns bald einige Firmenwagen anschaffen, für diese soll ich die Aufschrift gestalten. Aber um zu sehen wie mein Design auf dem Auto wirkt, würde ich gerne im Photoshop mein Design erst mal nur virtuell auf das Auto draufklatschen. Dazu wollte ich fragen wie man das macht weil sich ja mein Design auf die Rillen und Kanten des Autos anpassen soll.

Es sollte also am Schluss so aussehen, als ob es wie ein Kleber drauf geklebt worden ist und sich auf die Struktur des Autos anpassen.

Bitte helft mir.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Wugli


----------



## schutzgeist (31. Juli 2007)

Bevor du in PS loslegst, würde ich dir raten, den "Rohling" erst mal in Illustrator als Vektor zu erstellen.
Das Auto wird ja zum Schluss wohl mit Folienschnitten beklebt werden, oder?
Dafür wird die Druckerei Vektoren verlangen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich denke, sein Problem ist nicht primär die Erstellung des Aufklebers,
sondern die der optischen Umsetzung, wie dieser dann am "lebenden"
Objekt wirkt.

Such Dir dazu am besten ein Auto Deiner Wahl aus (auf die Perspektive
achten!) und montier anschließend den Aufkleber auf die gewünschte
Stelle. Sofern die Rillen/ Absetzungen wirklich was sichtbar sind und
Dich stören, kannst Du diese mit diversen Werkzeugen sicher ausbügeln.

Poste uns dazu am besten mal Dein Produkt (Aufkleber auf Auto) und wir
schauen weiter, was sich da rausholen läßt. 

Grüße


----------



## Beppone (31. Juli 2007)

Hi.

zunächst brauchst du eine maßstäbliche Vorlage des Fahrzeugs. Deine Vektorvorlage mußt du später auch maßstäblich absolut exakt abgeben, sonst gibts Überraschungen bei der Montage..

Ferner gilt es Sicken wenn möglich nicht mitzubeschriften, sondern auszusparen.

Selbst gegossene Hochleistungsfolie unterliegt einem gewissen Schrumpf, früher oder später reißt dir die Folie in den Sicken oder löst sich aus der Sicke heraus, egal wie sorgfältig du die Fläche vorbereitest und die Folie in die Vertiefungen fönst.

Je nach Motiv werden geplottete Folien in Volltönen (Vektoren) oder Digitaldrucke (Bitmaps im Lösemitteldruck auf Vinylfolie) gefertigt. Drucke lassen sich anschließend auf Kontur plotten, teils automatisch in Hybridgeräten (Schneidepfad mit Beschnittzugabe anlegen).

So ganz einfach ist das Thema nicht, mach' mal die Gestaltung und lß sie Dir von einem Proft auf Produktionsfähigkeit checken bzw. aufbereiten.

Grüße, Bep

Edit Link: Maßstäbliche Vorlagen im Vektorformat gibts im Einzeldownload z.B. hier:

http://www.ccvision.de/de/20098e6c46c6e26955125237bc78f61a/CSpecial.html

. Pro Fahrzeug fünf Ansichten (links, rechts, Front, Heck, Dachansicht) für EUR 15,00


----------



## Wugli (2. August 2007)

*Auto-Aufschrift*

Hallo Leute

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder kann mir erklären wie ich es schaffe, dass ich im Photoshop ein Auto bemahlen kann. Damit meine ich z.B. ein Motiv das ich habe, welches ich dann auf die Autotüre "kleben" kann. Die Schwirigkeit dabei ist ja darin, dass sich das Motiv/Bild an der Rundung und der Lichtgebung des Autos anpassen muss.

Hat jemand eine gescheite Idee?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (2. August 2007)

Hi Wugli,

bitte schau doch erstmal in deinem letzten Thread nach. Da stehen einige antworten und das Thema wurde hier in letzter Zeit öfters angesprochen. Benutze bitte die Suchfunktion.

Sollten dir die Antworten nicht gereicht haben, benutze den (alten)Thread einfach weiter, da das Thema ja das selbe geblieben ist.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## DJTrancelight (2. August 2007)

Nur mal so zur Anregung. Die verschiedenen Ebeneneinstellungen (Ineinanderkopieren, Nachbelichten etc.) bewirken kleine Wunder


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2007)

[INFO] Habe beide Threads zu einem zusammengefasst.

Wugli, falls Du noch weitere Fragen zu dem Thema hast, kannst Du sie gern hier stellen.


----------

